# 141x29x31 inch 360x75x80 work in progress



## aislinn

I started building my 360 cm (141 inch) aquarium. This aquarium i make, just like my previous project, from multiplex and liquid pond liner. I liked working with these products with my 2200 liter Malawi aquarium. I want to link both aquariums to each other through the filtering. I got reasonable extra capacity with my Malawi aquarium, but do want to make a new filter part with that. Also for the heating i would like to link the aquariums to eachother. And also my current heating system has extra capacity.
Besides all this i want to make a solarcollector for the whole system. 
I started building the substructure of the aquarium, i think it is easy to make and doesn't cost too much. I plan to finish the whole with laminate. And i think i will also do that with the already existing aquarium, because i want both aquariums to have the same look. 
The existing aquarium i painted, looks ok, but i don't want to paint for weeks anymore, lol. I don't know yet what i will use to create a background. And i think that when it is all finished, the Malawi fish will go to the aquarium i'm building now and that i will use the existing aquarium voor middle american cichlids.


----------



## aislinn




----------



## Flygirl

aislinn said:


> I started building my 360 cm (141 inch) aquarium. This aquarium i make, just like my previous project, from multiplex and liquid pond liner. I liked working with these products with my 2200 liter Malawi aquarium. I want to link both aquariums to each other through the filtering. I got reasonable extra capacity with my Malawi aquarium, but do want to make a new filter part with that. Also for the heating i would like to link the aquariums to eachother. And also my current heating system has extra capacity.
> Besides all this i want to make a solarcollector for the whole system.
> I started building the substructure of the aquarium, i think it is easy to make and doesn't cost too much. I plan to finish the whole with laminate. And i think i will also do that with the already existing aquarium, because i want both aquariums to have the same look.
> The existing aquarium i painted, looks ok, but i don't want to paint for weeks anymore, lol. I don't know yet what i will use to create a background. And i think that when it is all finished, the Malawi fish will go to the aquarium i'm building now and that i will use the existing aquarium voor middle american cichlids.


Wow... that's going to be an amazing display!

Couple of questions though... are you not worried about linking the two from the perspective of disease? If anything should ever happen in one tank, it would also affect the other.

And the next question... you are planning on malawi cichlids in one, and central american cichlids in the other, but both sharing the same water? Do they not have drastically different preferences for water parameters?

And now, back to the amazement of an aquarium in the house the stretches almost four meters - WOW!!!!


----------



## aislinn

Flygirl said:


> Wow... that's going to be an amazing display!
> 
> Couple of questions though... are you not worried about linking the two from the perspective of disease? If anything should ever happen in one tank, it would also affect the other.
> 
> And the next question... you are planning on malawi cichlids in one, and central american cichlids in the other, but both sharing the same water? Do they not have drastically different preferences for water parameters?
> 
> And now, back to the amazement of an aquarium in the house the stretches almost four meters - WOW!!!!


I'm not really worried about that. I have aquariums already for years and had never problems with diseases. I think that is also due to the technique, which i always pay a lot of time and attention to. The more water the more steady the water quality is. A lot of disease appear with heave fluxations in the water quality.

No, the fish i want to keep have about the same preferences for water parameters. If i wanted south american cichlids it would be a different story, but central america there are also a lot of biotope with hard water.


----------



## target

Very cool so far. Can't wait to see it all filled. A plywood build like that has always interested me. Maybe one day.


----------



## aislinn

Glueing the laminate takes quite long. I am depending on the numbers of clamps I have.


----------



## aislinn

i have made the pre-filter and overflow.


----------



## aislinn

I started making the aquarium waterproof.
And now is the time to make some decisions about the lights and decor.
And about what to do with the background: keep it open and use seperate stones i can make myself; make a complete background or make partly a background with open pieces or a piece.
I saw some nice examples i could try to make. There will be mostly utaka's swimming in it and the rock walls i saw looked like what you could see in their natural habitat.
I don't know what you think of it or have any suggestions, if you do i'm interested to hear about that!

The inside where the window is comming in the epoxy








first time with the liquid pond liner








blue just as in my previous aquarium


----------



## Tiwaz

Your builds are amazing, everything is so clean. I would go for a full background, but thats just me.


----------



## aislinn

Tiwaz said:


> Your builds are amazing, everything is so clean. I would go for a full background, but thats just me.


Thx.

I think iam going to make 60% rock wall,and the other 40% open with the blue background.


----------



## aislinn

I started making a rock background, i make 1 big part and a smaller, lower part. Upside the lower part you will see still blue. I'm also making some seperate rocks, a bit smaller than planned. For the background i use tempex, i use 2 layers of it, 1 layer i cut of the pieces and the other to glue them on.
I don't want to make everything to tick, but still get a lot of depth.
When i put the tileglue on the tempex i finish it of with epoxy with some pigment in it.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great job on the background! It looks very nice as well does the rest of the project!


----------



## Flygirl

This project is giving me way too many ideas. 

With the segmentation of the flat sheet - did you cut each rock/projection separately, that's why you had it? Or was it something else?

Aaaargh... why do you have to be soooo far away, you should have built it in BC then we could all come for a tour.


----------



## aislinn

Flygirl said:


> This project is giving me way too many ideas.
> 
> With the segmentation of the flat sheet - did you cut each rock/projection separately, that's why you had it? Or was it something else?
> 
> Aaaargh... why do you have to be soooo far away, you should have built it in BC then we could all come for a tour.


Yes i cut it out seperately and glued it on another piece of tempex and than with a soldering burner over it.


----------



## aislinn

I did put both parts of the rock wall in the epoxy and added some collor on it,i did the collor in dark grey.
I did try not to give it a smooth color.
I'm going to put everything one more time in the epxoy.
I have the largest piece backwall glued in the tank, I did this with the liquid pond liner,i did this already for a part in the other fish tank 
It goes on this way, fine.

Iam also working on the lights, i made a list on the ceiling where some hanging lights are comming and two kinds of spots, same as the

ones i'm using to light the room. And for all the lights i use the led variants.
The list on the ceiling i make of the same material i used for finishing the aquarium.


----------



## aislinn

The two rock walls are glued into the aquarium.
The lighting is now ready, I still need to replace certain lamps to LED lamps.
The aluminum cap lamps I have taken over from a guy, the rest of the spots I had at home lighting the house. I
have replaced the bar where everything is assembled and it is made ??of scrap pieces I had left over from the aquarium.
I do not have all the lights I have mounted directly needed in the aquarium, but I've also installed lights to the room where
the whole is able to illuminate.
I cut the lights standart but is of course a lamp / fitting, if needed the number of lamps in the caps i can
extend through a round piece of plywood in the hood to fit it in with several holes for other lamps / fittings.
If I estimate the hoods offer space for around 10 LED spots E27 fitting, at the moment I have enough light.
I must say that this is difficult to say without water in the tank.
This week I'm going to make some rocks for the bottom.
Thursday the glass will be delivered.
I'm still watching how the filtered water in the aquarium must flow, I am still not sure how I'm going to do that. I would obviously not use such a tube in the aquarium where the water is sprayed, but something like I've done my existing aquarium Malawi.
This will ensure good circulation to get into the aquarium.


----------



## bingerz

looking good!! i can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## aislinn

Iam bussy to make the stones.


----------



## mikebike

What is the mixture you are brushing on?

Any tips<G>


----------



## aislinn

mikebike said:


> What is the mixture you are brushing on?
> 
> Any tips<G>


In the fake stone there is a real stone inside.
The stones are placed on a piece of Styrofoam, then I have everything sprayed with polyurethane foam
After drying, I used an old saw to make the shape.
Than 2 thick layers of tile adhesive, after drying the epoxy with a color additive.


----------



## bingerz

you're really inspiring me to try making a big background. i don't even have a tank for it, but i feel like trying my hand at it. i've made a 3d background before, but not one that goes inside. i already had my tank set up so it was too late to put one in unless i break it all down again.

here's the link to it on my facebook page showing the steps i took:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150240124467382.319739.516032381&type=3

here's the bcaquaria page of it:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...te-my-diy-background-my-33g-mbuna-tank-18070/

i like how you're also making the rocks that'll sit on the floor...it'll really tie it together with the background. good job!! :bigsmile:


----------



## aislinn

I ordered the glass and received it on time, the company gave a number of days for delivery and said between which time they were coming.
And indeed the glass was at home at the time they said..
I find this quite exceptional, the driver also explained that this year it had not happened that one is not within the agreed time delivered, this shows also how involved people there where to meet the agreed standards.
http://www.kikmachinale.nl/ramenca... [IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/m73pc4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mikebike

Amazing tank, you will have a showpiece once it is complete.


----------



## Flygirl

Hard to actually visualize how monstrous this tank is until you see all the people in front trying to put the glass into place. Going to be stunning once finished.


----------



## aislinn

We have the tank back in its position , I have this done with 6 people again, the tank was now much heavier and more intractable than before.
But fortunately everything went well.
It was difficult to get the aquarium again exactly in good position.


----------



## hondas3000

congrats on the complete projects. Very clean build, and I guess your girl never into fish like you do .


----------



## aislinn

Yesterday for the first time i had water in the tank.
I have also done the sand in the aquarium.
I rinse the sand in the aquarium it self last time I've have also done this.
I had no problems, except that certain pieces of the back have become too light, I have a little variety applied in the color it is now something different than I thought.
Now this is not a big problem and I do not know if I'm going to do something about it.
Besides, I am not finished with the finishing of the whole so there is quite a lot to do.
It's always nice to know everything is ok if u want to do the last things.
I hope that in 14 days this new tank will run along with the existing filter system.


----------



## bingerz

wow!!! its exciting to see it coming along! looks good!! can't wait to see the water clear up!


----------



## IceBlue

This is one awesome build. Can't wait to see some fish in there.


----------



## aislinn

The cupboard under the hopper is just about ready, the intention is to get some electrical connections in it as a number of timers for lighting.
I started with a few things, I still want to do, while waiting for the leaching of the new aquarium.
I want the filter system connected to the reservoir of the toilet so that when you flush the toilet you do that with used aquarium water and the aquarium fills with fresh clean tap water (you would normally flush the toilet with).
This way you get every day some fresh water in the aquarium system, depending on how often you use the toilet.
We have historically done this before, it works fine and the 3 or 2 weekly water changes are no longer necessary, moreover, in this way no water thrown away. Now, this example with an aquarium of 300 liters is not that big a problem.
In our case, the tank system is out of 5000 liters.
In this way, the water quality values and always on the same level.

A major disadvantage of this method of water changes is that for example, every day you need 150 liters of water to add unheated, here I make a buffer of about 250 liters, where the water is heated by including a number of central lines and in a later stage the planned solar collector.
The buffer will be placed behind the existing filterline.
When for some reason i don't want to continue with the things i wrote about above, the buffer can be connected to the filter system.


----------



## EVANDU

great job, amazing tank


----------



## aislinn

I drove to Groningen(the north part of the Netherlands) I bought a bundle of kienwood
for 50 euros.
I checked the price of that stuff and came to the conclusion that you per kilo driftwood also some semi-precious can buy.
I think the 50 euros that I paid is not too much to spent.
I don't know if you can also buy this in the rest of the world, but from this wood i only know its taken on a small scale at the border between The Netherlands and Germany. Its very common to use here in aquariums. Kienwood can be thousands of years old.

Kien Wood is a remnant of forests that covered the earth in ages. Trunks and stumps of them were in the wet peat contact and it sank deeper and deeper way. The wood has been over the centuries under a common meter thick acidic peat should be placed providing it with oxygen cut off, was well preserved. In raised bogs are found remains of oak, pine, birch and alder. In peat but lacks the willow and ash are also often present. The peat by this material is often a less desirable byproduct. In the peat areas, however, was much used as a fuel, an advantage in earlier times was that it gave on burning bright. The wood, that dig in wet and soft, after some weeks of hard by air-drying. Even if timber could driftwood that under favorable conditions had been preserved properly serve.


----------



## Tiwaz

Awesome progress, nice looking wood. I think I may have to copy the water change idea.


----------



## aislinn

I have to put the wood in the water, but cant do it in my new aquarium at the moment, because its empty again to make some small adjustments. So i made something in the garden from some old table parts and put some pond liner in it, so i can leave the wood in there for 2 or 3 weeks. Strange the outside arena is about 240 cm long and 60 cm high. I used about 20 screws and never thought about the sides not going to hold it or not being waterproof. Unlike the new aquarium i'm building and using all kinds of special materials (screws and glue).


----------



## aislinn

I took the water out of the 360 aquarium to make some small adjustments to the mounting of the window. And now i'm waiting to get my ordered liquid pond liner to finish it of.
Most time last week i spend on making the filter and finish of everything with wood. I still need to place some slats but its mostly finished. 
And the filter needs also to be made waterproof, so thats why i also need the pond liner i ordered.
Off the side of the Malawi aquarium are the filter/buffer parts now ground floor. Both aquariums are now through the in and out flow bins on the sides of the aquariums linked.

I hope in the next few days to lay the pipe to the toilet, and a water supply line from the meter cupboard. I need to drill through the floor for this several times, this is tricky. At certain points there are a bunch of pipes in the concrete.


----------



## waterbox

Did you say you're using epoxy to waterproof the wood? Also, how thick is the glass you're using? Thanks.


----------



## aislinn

waterbox said:


> Did you say you're using epoxy to waterproof the wood? Also, how thick is the glass you're using? Thanks.


Yes

Yes but only where i did mount the glass to the wood,the glass is 10mm.


----------



## HIGHLANDER

awsome tank can't wait to see it filled up again. 
best wishes.


----------



## aislinn

I did make a extra reinforcement bar on the botton against the window.









The buffer is now also waterproof.









The sand i did put also in the tank.









The wood in the aquarium is almost done.


















Here are the connections to the toilet and the fish the tank and the water pipe


----------



## aislinn

This is just a summary of the past 2 weeks.
At the moment I write this I did remove all the wood from the tank
eventually it became an malawi aquarium so the wood would not be suitable in there. The larger species from this lake i want to keep.













































This are the night lights.









The inflow from the fresh water in the tank.


----------



## Tiwaz

Looking great, can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## aislinn

I will give a brief summary by pictures of the past weeks.
The buffer is now ready and finished.


----------



## aislinn




----------



## aislinn

All parts are now connected to the filters


----------



## aislinn

The new LED lights that I ordered



















This is how the lighting looks


----------



## aislinn

And again with other lighting.
So it eventually became.
Now I think it so good,I also have plants in there now.
The plants i used are:
Crinum Thaianum
Vallesneria Giganthea
Anubias Congensis
Crinum Calimistratum


----------



## aislinn

The video have some Dutch text in it,i shall soon make a english version from it.


----------



## macframalama

wow... love the tank, love the plan, ditch the africans and put some sa/ca cichlids instead
imagine a pair o jags in there oh boy


----------



## aislinn

So now not some pictures of my tanks, but of my pond ...... with my newly purchased unit


----------



## tony1928

Not much I can say but wow! Fantastic job especially with what appears to be limited space.


----------



## aislinn

In n August i began with the renovation of the 360cm aquarium, and adjustments to the filters of the overall system.
We were not completely satisfied with the design of the 360cm aquarium, this is because the tank was originally intended for South American Cichlids.
So big plastering driftwood played a major role, finally I decided to stay into Malawi cichlids.
I have now changed the design here, made more rocks and overhanging rocks.
Several times, I will report on this renovation.
At the time of writing there is again water in the aquariums.
I put 2 new sand filters / fluidized bed filters together.
The original sand filter I customize and make an extra dry filter.









For everything to be able to connect I initially made a mold of paper, so I could make the right shape off on a 
Styrofoam plate from which all other parts are glued.









For the connection of the side and rear I use polyurethane foam.









The intention is that the new parts are going to look at the existing part, which is difficult because i used another working method on the excisting parts.


















I think it will come out okay this way, if all the parts are assembled, I will puteverything, including the existing 
parts in several layers of tile adhesive transfer.


----------



## aislinn

The new wall is mounted on the inside, I have used 12 mm plywood.
I had to take a small part of the backwall, cause i had glued the backwall against the back of the aquarium with 
the liquid pond liner. I've always wondered how it would sit firmly.
I now have the answer there ........ it's really solid glued to the back wall aquarium ....









The overflow tank, I'm getting rid of these pieces of rock.









In the overflow reservoir are 2 drain points, the upper hole should provisionally reserve, and at first i will put a cap on.









Through this implementation, the water inside the aquarium.


















I'm now also working on the right side of the aquarium, especially on the right
I still have a lot of cutting work, on the left here I am almost finished with it.


----------



## aislinn

The overhangs on the existing rear, I make of pur foam.
Under and during the use of the foam I put Styrofoam pieces in the pur.









In these parts above the existing rear I only use styrofoam, I cut it into shape, and finish of by using a burner.
I go over the surface of the styrofoam once light with the burner.









The pieces between the back and side wall i also fill with pur, and cut it later in form.


















These are rock walls I'm going to get some height difference in the soil to make.
The Styrofoam serves as a template for the pur foam slightly in shape to keep some extra weight
I used a few stones and filled bottles with water, so i didn't have to fill the entire mold with pur foam.









when everything is hard i cut the final form.









this is the wall where the overflow tank is mounted against, everything is worked of with rock parts


----------



## aislinn

The past few days i started to apply the tile adhesive on the rock walls, the existing rock
parts I put back into the tile adhesive as well.









In the picture you seer the result of the first time, eventually I'm going to do it 3 times, 
the third layer I add pigment to the glue.









This will be the cover of the overflow container, the gratings on the underside of the cover is fitted.
The thing I've also made of styrofoam, but weighted with tile adhesive.









Some pieces I'm going to place on the bottom are now ready, and are now here to dry.









This rock lls get to the bottom, I want to apply through this wall a little height difference.
The walls have the same color as the walls in the aquarium, they are pretty dim, I wanted it to be a bit lighter gray, but well I think this is not such a big problem further.
It remains for me ever again difficult to determine the final color of determinable.


----------



## aislinn

There is water in again .









The overflow tank is completely hidden from view behind the rock walls.









The water is still very cloudy, this coming week it will be a lot better.









For emergency I have a pot filter connected, and a few air stones.









The new tubes are largely assembled connections on the dry sand filter and the filter pump
I still have to do.


----------



## Foxtail

Aislinn you are quite the artist with the foam... Very impressive.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## aislinn

I'm now busy with the filter elements , have a to made a number of
changes, and new / temporary connections to make.
I make 2 new sand filters, I do this with plywood 15 mm, the windows which I need for it
are from an old aquarium .


----------



## MEDHBSI

very cool. I've always wanted to make a 3D background but im just afraid i wont be able to paint it to look like rocks


----------



## aislinn

The 2 sand / fluidized bed filters are almost finished, the outside I finished off with laminate, the laminate and all
parts which are not in the liquid pond liner i paint with epoxy.



















For the dry filter / trickle bed filter I'am making glass containers for the inside , between each
container is then an open space.
This method works according to me best, the falling water gets this way the opportunity to
extract oxygen from the ambient air.
An important advantage with the glass containers,is that there can flow very little water along the walls of the filter.
It is also easier to maintain I think.



















The dry filters are now ready, all tubes are mounted, I've used not a orginal transit to go throug the wood from the filter sides.
I didPVC pipes into the holes cemented with sealand, and multilayered pond foil.
I am confident that this constitutes a permanent seal.
I dont put sand in it imidiately,this i do later,maybe i need to adjust some things.
This is easier without the sand inside.



















The glass containers for the dry filter are now ready, I actually have room for a fourth glass
part, but iam getting through my stock of glass.
When filling the trays I do this with pond substrate.


----------



## aislinn

All filter parts are now installed and adjusted, and working in the system.
I expected that the fine tuning of the filter parts,would take more time.
I still have some things to do to finish, this is a great challenge, there is no need.









The fluidized bed filter for 360cm aquarium is actually ready.
Iam planning to use epoxy on the laminate,epoxy coating makes maintenance much easier with cleaning.









The existing dry filter I also adjusted ,between layers of filter material are now open spaces.









The left dry filter is completely new .

Inside there are the different layers of filter material and open spaces.































































Both fluidized bed/sand filters are not yet filled with filter material.

On both fluidized bed filters is a pump of around 7000 liters per hour.









Tomorrow I will take some fish out of one aquarium to put them in the other. Except the new environment is the water exactly
the same characteristics as the aquarium where they come from, I expect no major
problems.
To catch the fish is difficult, if I really wanted to make a selection, I have to get most of the water out of the aquarium, but i don't intend to do that now.
At first I try to get some fish out at feeding time, and make a selection another time.


----------



## aislinn

I'm still looking for some L numbers for my 360cm aquarium.
In the other aquarium I have about 6 L numbers of different types, this is fun to see, cause
during the day they are in close proximity of each other. A bit hidden with a number of bricks in that
aquarium and a piece of wood hiding the wood eaters.
By evening, the whole group appears, so I don't want to take fish out of this group


----------



## target

That looks amazing!


----------



## aislinn

Here is a little picture update how the aquariums look now.
The space behind the first built aquarium, I want to attract with the rest of the aquarium room.
This way its easier to do maintenance at the filters and i got more space to place some little aquariums to put fish apart.
And ofc to place my computer out of sight......


----------



## aislinn

The space behind the first build aquarium is now ready.









One of the filter parts I have moved to the other wall.
I also changed the layout of this filter a little bit.









I did made a double wall , it is removable.









From the aquarium space itself you do not see much of the area behind the tanks, except that what seems more spacious.


















The wet part of the filter I have never been able to inspect because they stood against the wall, eventually it all looked fine.
I was very curious if this wood was slightly affected.
This proved not to be the case.









The two fluidized bed filters were filled with sand, which I temporarily replaced by that of floating filter material..
I am planning to fill these 2 filters eventually with moving bed filter material.









Finally I can set my PC stuff is a little out of sight ........


----------



## aislinn

My new video from the tanks and room.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Absolutely INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

Wow

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## tony1928

Gotta love it when someone is serious about their hobby. Nice job! Love the custom filtration setup too.


----------



## aislinn

I recieved several emails in which people asked how I made the rock wall.
Making this kind of back walls and decorations is very simple, and it is also not to creativity or something, it goes much more to the process and the system to work.
I will list how I did it, and include a list of materials and tools.
On some pictures from the previous report I have some overhangs created by the existing back, this is only done on a few points, normally I dont do it like this, first,it's a lot harder to do, and also more expensive.
Even with the modifications of the 360cm aquarium I'm talking about large part of the walls, and the
overhangs made as described below.

Initially I cut a plate to the desired length and width (this is the maximum size of therear) ........ it should fit later.
The base plate is also just styrofoam, then I cut another plate in the size of the firstplate, then I sign it off in a pattern which I later want.








The next step is to cut out the marked parts, if you've cut out everything you can cut in the relatively
small pieces a design application and / or they are thicker so that they protrude more later, for
thicken a separate part, you can cut out the first part covers a different styrofoam plate.
The individual pieces you dont make smaller than the dimensions that you received after cutting, you
go only straight edges a little crooked crop
The cropping pattern is very easy ............ you can potentially never do much wrong ............... it does
not have to be fluent, this will come later.
For cutting out the pattern in the individual parts I use ... and this is important for those
degradable hobby knives, this can extend all the way so that you get a knife from 8 to 10 cm.
I am using a hobby knife in the ordinary size and one that is much narrower.

Then grab a hobby burner or something else with an open flame, than you go verrry gently over the Styrofoam pieces you have cut. 
There were irregular is in structure or not very smooth transitions than they will
disappear when you just go with the burner over it (you really need to keep the burner on a 
reasonable distance from the workpiece otherwise it can be too fast or it will get on fire)
The operation with the burner you do to the surface (side view) but also on the sides, this is an
important act to do, at the moment you work on the sides of the workpiece with the burner
you will see that the material pulls back / shrinks.
Eventually you keep a slightly lower part than you initially have cut (the circumference of the
work piece)
If you do all this and you have all the pieces trimmed and a structure created paste
all pieces to the base plate, this happens with regular aquarium silicone, the pieces will easily
back to the original place match, for they are all significantly decreased.








If the sealant between the base plate and the individual parts is sufficiently cured, you bring tile adhesive on.
The first layer should be quite thick to apply the tile adhesive should be at least as thick that you still can use a
brush, by then subsequent layers, the tile adhesive slightly thinner.
















I always do tile adhesive 3 layers, more layers is not necessary and it will not make it stronger.
When i do the last layer of tile adhesive I add pigment, so the final color, I add the pigment to the adhesive
itself.
I think this has advantages compared to the later paints and pigments or add to the epoxy, if you add
pigment to the tile adhesive the result will not completely smooth opaque color, this is
because the tile adhesive is not uniformly thick and the pieces where the glue was more liquid 
will have a slightly different color effect.
Finally bring the epoxy in 1 or 2 layers, more layers is unnecessary .... it will not make it stronger.
After everything is dry you can see the whole of the aquarium wall slabs, in some cases it may be easier to do this before you make the epoxy layer, in itself it is easier if you make the epoxy 
when the workpiece is flat, this especially if there are came in some cracks which are hard to reach.

My youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEIxtjPlpdRSVEhG5cgxvqg?view_as=public


----------



## dean9922

WOW....very impressive build....great job!!!!


----------



## gklaw

Awe struck and speechless !!


----------

